# Our 3 new girls :-)



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

3 new girls have moved in.
Let me introduce:

*Vanaheims Cocio*
Burmese sh (fuzzycarrier)
Born 20.03.2011
Weight today: 26g (8 weeks)
Cocio is a lovely girl. She loves hands and jumps up in ours hands to talk.
More pics of Cocio



























*Nynne*
Argente lh
Born 12.04.2011
Weight today: 17g (4½ weeks)
Nynne is sooo cute - I've never seen a longhair with that much fur in that age.
More pics of Nynne



























*Aqua*
Dove? broken tan satin sh
Born 15.04.2011
Weight today: 15g (4 weeks)
Aqua is so beatiful.
She calm and isn't scared of our hands. 
More pics of Aqua


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Liking that Longhaired :love1


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Nynne the lh is adorable! <3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cocio is my fav, love that sweet face


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are all so pretty and such lovely photo's- but Cocio is my fave :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I like all of them but Cocio most - 'cause she's "my" baby


----------

